#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  BP Cirrus7.0

## driftshade

if anyone need,please download from the following link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
but i am sorry,my licence have empired
and i don't get the licence know.


if anyone can ---it,or have the licence,please give it to us
thanks.See More: BP Cirrus7.0

----------


## safetyuser

sir, no need of license

pls see link below on the same subject

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ps_if you change back the internal clock date on your machine i expect the tool will start running again...

----------


## driftshade

Safetyuser ,thanks

----------


## CLPC

Driftshade

It need an authorization code for installation, could you share the code?

Thank you

----------


## ali.kianpour

dear driftshade  
please send licence via
ali.kianpour@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## driftshade

sorry,guys, my installation code (RBFFIFRDMYV) is empired, i don't have now,i hope some one can ---- it. and share it with us.

----------


## CLPC

driftshade thanks alot

it is working for me  :Smile:

----------


## zubair1950

shift your system date back to 2006 it will work

----------


## judo

Guys any luck on the li......

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi zubair1950

please confirm

Cirrus 7 to work, must return the date to 2006 and enter installation code (RBFFIFRDMYV) and the program works?

Regards

----------


## bensonyang

Dear sir, please send  BP Cirrus7.0 and its licence via stephenyang1013@tju.edu.cn    thanks in advance!

----------


## suchart

Please post license code. Many thank friend.

----------

